# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  zeer hoofd

## boomer

Ik heb z,on raar plakje op mijn hoofd aan de linkerkant :Mad:  als ik aan mijn haar trek dan is het heel gevoelig en als ik er over heen wrijf ook het is net of het inwendig gekneusd is maar heb mijn hoofd nergens aan gestoten wie herkent dit

----------

